# annual fishing trip



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in the midst of planing a trip end of may early june for some smallmouth/largemouth action. Anyone suggest some good lakes or rivers in ohio for either?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

smallies=erie largemouth=mosquito


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

cant beat Erie for smallies


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

little muskingum river for a vacation type trip.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lake Erie will give you all the smallie action you can handle (just make sure you catch and release) along with good numbers of largemouth that usually don't get alot of pressure in the bays. You should see bass in all three stages about that time of year for Erie!


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I was reading a thread on here posted a while back about top five bass lakes in ohio and lake milton and portage and milton were listed as one of the top 3. Which one would you guys suggest for best bass action. I read milton has smallies to.


----------

